# Had another good trip to PCB this week!



## p&y finally (Jul 11, 2015)

I spent every morning on the pier chunking bubble rigs with my homemade flies. My wife & parents joined me a few days & we made a family outing of it. It wasnt as good as I've seen it in the past but we had a good time with a mix of spanish makeral, lady fish, bonita, hardtails & other critters I have no clue about .
The flies were tearing them up (14 on back to back casts this morning!). 
I got to meet another forum member (Big Bass 114) & my dad happened to meet a neighbor on the pier that lives right down the street from him, its a small world!!!


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 11, 2015)

This is my buddy "Henry". He came by every morning and I'd feed him a hardtail for breakfast


----------



## BigBass114 (Jul 12, 2015)

It was nice meeting you this week. I wish I could've hooked into one of those tarpon, but I guess it will have to wait until next year


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 12, 2015)

BigBass114 said:


> It was nice meeting you this week. I wish I could've hooked into one of those tarpon, but I guess it will have to wait until next year



Nice to meet ya'll too Corey.
Hooking into one of those tarpon wasnt from a lack of tring!


----------



## ol96er (Jul 13, 2015)

Can you post a pic of the fly you are using? Just want to find something similar at the tackle shop since we will be down there next week. Thanks.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 13, 2015)

ol96er said:


> Can you post a pic of the fly you are using? Just want to find something similar at the tackle shop since we will be down there next week. Thanks.



I was down to 3-4 flies when we left Saturday & I gave them to Bigbass114 so as of now I'm out. I'll try to find time to make a couple to post a picture for you. I will tell you, I looked high & low a few years back when I ran out and I couldnt find anything close at the shops I went to.
Probably have a better chance finding something around here. I could make you some & put them in the mail but I doubt they would get to you in time if your leaving next week.


----------

